# São Paulo



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

06











07











08












09











10


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

11











12











13











14











15


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

16











17











18











19











20


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

21











22











23











24











25


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

26











27











28











29











30


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

31











32











33











34











35


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

36











37











38











39











40


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

41











42











43











44











45


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

46











47











48











49











50


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

51











52











53











54











55


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

56











57











58











59











60


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

61











62











63











64











65


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice pics....thanks for sharing.:cheers2:


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

tchelllo said:


> 08


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

It's nice with all these details.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Very impressive photos of a very vibrant city. 

I really like your portraits of people.


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

ty guys!!!


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

70










71










72


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

73











74


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

75










76



77












79


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

76











77











78











79











80


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

81











82











83











84











85


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

86











87











88











89











90


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

91











92











93











94












95


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

96












97












98











99











100


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

101











102











103











104











105


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

106











107











108











109











110


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

116











117











118











119











120


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

121












122












123












124











125


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

126












127












128












129












130


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

131












132












133












134












135


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

136












137












138












139











140


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

141












142












143












144












145


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

146












147












148












149












150


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

151












152












153












154











155


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

156












157












158












159












160


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

161











162












163











164











165


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

167












168











169











170


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

171











172











173











174











175


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

176











177












178












179


----------



## Regener8tor (May 22, 2011)

Looks like a really bustling & vibrant city!


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

264










265











266











267


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

268











269











270











271











272


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

273











274











275


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

276











277











278











279











280











281


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

282











283











284











285











286











287


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

288











299











300










301











302


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

289











290











291











292











293


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

294











295











296











297


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

298











299











300











301











302











303











304











305


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

306











307











308











309


----------



## Il_Milanese (Jan 31, 2006)

Makes me wish to just catch a plane and get there!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Interesting updates from Sao Paulo :cheers:


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

Il_Milanese said:


> Makes me wish to just catch a plane and get there!


TT. You ll be welcome!!


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

310











311











312











313


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

314











315












316











317











318











319











320


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

321











322











333


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

334











335











336


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

337











338











339


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

340










341











342


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

konik93 said:


> Can I ask, what's the name of that building?




^^ The building´s name is Conjunto Nacional. The building was designed by architect David Libeskind and opened in 1956.


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

395











396











397


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

398











399











400


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

401











402











403


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

404











405











406


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

407











408











409


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

410











411










412


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

413











414











415











416


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

417











418











419











420


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

421











422











423











424


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

425










426











427











428


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

429











430












431











432


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

433










434











435


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

436











437











438


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

442











443











444


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

445











446










447











448


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

449











450












451












452


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

More fabulous and characterful pictures of Sao Paulo.


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> More fabulous and characterful pictures of Sao Paulo.


Ty openlyJane.


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

Some of the best pics of Sao Paulo I've seen. Fantastic!!!


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

Adorei pic 422. Eu gosto de sua photos, de sua cotidianidade delas.


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

0scart said:


> Adorei pic 422. Eu gosto de sua photos, de sua cotidianidade delas.


Gracias 0scart!! És muy amable


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

453











454











455











456


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

457












458












459


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

460











461











462











463


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

464












465











466


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

467











468











469










470


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

471











472











473











474











475


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

476










477











478











479











480


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

481











482











483


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

484











485











486











487











488










489


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

490












491











492











493


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

494











495











496


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

497











498











499











500


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

501











502











503











504











505











506











507











508











509


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

510












511











512











513


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

514











515












516


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

517











518











519


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

520











521











522


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

523











524











525


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

526











527











528


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

529











530












531


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

532











533











534


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

535











536











537


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

538











539











540


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

541











542











543


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

nice shots of mixed subjects.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Sao Paulo seems to have a very interesting and good looking population.


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> Sao Paulo seems to have a very interesting and good looking population.



Few people know that São Paulo had a great ethnic mix.

Immigrants from around the world came here last century fleeing from various wars and social unrest in their countries. The population here is the most heterogeneous across the continent. 

In the entire state of São Paulo, the more expressive records of colonies of immigrants are:


-Italian;
-Japanese;
-Syrian;
-Lebanese;
-Korean;
-Armenian;
-German;
-Portuguese;
-Spanish;
-Angolan;
-Nigerian;
-Chinese;
-Bolivian;
-Peruvian;
-Dutch;
-Chilean;
-American;
-Russian;
-Greek;

According to the immigrant museum at Sao Paulo, there are records of more than one hundred nationalities living in Sao Paulo today.


----------



## jfl875 (Dec 16, 2011)

Paraisópolis está ficando espetacular, Pindamonhangaba que se cuide


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

544











545











546


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

547












548











549


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

550












551











552


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

554











555











556


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

557











558











559












560


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

561











562











563


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

564











565











566


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

567












568











569


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

570











571











572


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic photos - love the huge rodent/guinea pig - and the shot above. :cheers:


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

651











652











653


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

654












655











656


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

657











658











659


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

660











661











662


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

663











664











665


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

666











667












668


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

669











670











671


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

672











673












674


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

675











676










677


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

I think Sao Paulo is a fantastic looking city. The amount of diversity there is incredible. The city is built to the sky and this makes it all the more fascinating.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

More great & interesting images from Sao Paulo.


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

678











679












680


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

681











682











683


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

684











685











686


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

687










688











689


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

690











691











692


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

693











694











695


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

696












697











698


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

699











700











701


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Stunning São Paulo pics !


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> More fantastic images from the buzzy and vibrant city that is Sao Paulo.
> 
> *I particularly like the picture of the people on the Zebra crossing - they're not sure if the traffic will stop!*


And actually people should pay attention because many drivers don´t respect basic traffic rules, specially about pedestrian.


----------



## Regener8tor (May 22, 2011)

Cool pics, I'm always surprised at how multicultural Brazil appears to be, yet there seems to be very little segregation compared to other western countries like the UK or US etc. Is this true ?...


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

Regener8tor said:


> Cool pics, I'm always surprised at how multicultural Brazil appears to be, yet there seems to be very little segregation compared to other western countries like the UK or US etc. Is this true ?...


Unfortunately I've never been in Europe or in US so I could not say if these places there are more ethnic segregation.

In Sao Paulo, there is much ethnic mix, and except for the most recognizable faces as caucasians, orientals, africans and south american indians is hardly possible to know with certainty what is the origin of the person. Most ethnic groups have mixed over the past century.

And only a few colonies keeps a certain rigidity in relation to multi-ethnic marriages. Especially the koreans and chinese.


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

783










784










785










786










787










788


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

*Old Downtown*


789










790











791











792


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

*Old Downtown*


793










794










795










796


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

*Old Downtown*


797










798










799


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

*Old Downtown*


800











801










802











803











804











805


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

*Old Downtown*


806











807











808












809


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

*Old Downtown*


810











811











812


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

*Old Downtown*


813











814











815










816











817











818











819


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

*Old Downtown*



820











821











822











823










824











825











826











827











828


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

*Old Downtown*


829










830










831











832












833











834











835











836


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

*Old Downtown*



837











838











839











840










841











842











843











844











845


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

*Old Downtown*


846











847











848











849


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

*Old Downtown*



850










851











852










853











854











855











856











857











858










859











860











861











862











863











864


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

*Old Downtown*


865











866











867











868











869


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What a treat!

More fantastic pictures of this very interesting and colourful city. :cheers:


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

869











870











871











872










873











874











875











876


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

877











878











879











880










881











882











883











884











885











886











887











888











889











890


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

891











892











893











894











895











896











897











898











899











900


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

901











902











903











904











905











906











907











908











909











910


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

*New CBD area*

911











912











913











914











915











916











917











918











919











920


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

*New CBD area *


921












922











923











924











925











926











927











928











929











930











931











932


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

amaizng


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great photos from Sao Paulo...thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

More great pictures from Sao Paulo - such a vibrant and youthful city.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Wonderful as always, Tchello! What are the names of the main streets or avenues of the "new CBD"?


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

Cool PICS.


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

aljuarez said:


> Wonderful as always, Tchello! What are the names of the main streets or avenues of the "new CBD"?


Avenida Brigadeiro Faria Lima, Avenida Luis Carlos Berrini, Avenida Dr Chucri Zaidan, Avenida Juscelino Kubitschek, Avenida Nações Unidas.


----------



## William1605 (Aug 27, 2011)

Great pics!


----------



## Baleares (Feb 12, 2012)

Very nice photos. Cosmopolitan and modern city.


----------

